# Can I overclock my system?



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Power supply: Thermaltake XP550 NP 430 W
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3ghz
CPU Fan: Thermaltake Big Typhoon CL-P0114
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-M52S-S3P revision 2
Ram: Kingston 2gb (1gb x2) PC2-5300 DDR2 (333 Mhz)
Graphics: 512mb 9600 gt gigabyte
Cooling: 120mm fan at the back upper side (I think it's intake)
Temps: Idle: 35
Load: 55

Is my system ok to overclock? My friend said I could get it up to 3.6ghz but I really doubt thats gonna happen. 

And BTW this is something else but should I put a fan at the front bottom so that there's a constant airflow?


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't know how my thread got into the water cooling section. Please delete this thread thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i doubt you will get any o/c with that psu
running that video card and water cooling you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w

a fan at the front would be a good idea


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont have watercooling. I just posted in the wrong section sorry. Could u delete this thread because i made another one in the proper section.


----------

